# Couple Of Pics :-)



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all

Well got half a sunny day a couple of days ago so i took a few quick pics 

BTW Sorry about the rubbish number plate blanking`s. Not Bad For 10 Years Old In November


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

nice mate RS6s LOOK good so do the angel eyes.
Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Pretty sure they are Toora as I wanted some a long time ago. Def not Rs6.

Car looks good, wheels look huge!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

show me another 10 year old car that looks as good as the TT
awsome mate!


----------

